

Ask HN: Anyone needing help with their project? - contrib

I'm just looking for a way to to start contributing to already existing projects. But, if you have an idea and would like to start a new project, sure thing.<p>I prefer desktop apps and I code mainly in Java and Python.
======
diehell
Yeah i have an idea for a fb app that i wanna do in django.It's a personal
itch of mine that need solving.

But have't come to putting it down in code yet. Still learning the ropes, a
lot to learn. It would be great if you help out tho.

